# The Most Famous Pilgrim



## Verbal (Nov 15, 2006)

I recently got laid off (Monday) and started a new job, but only part-time...so I find myself with time on my hands all-of-a-sudden!  So I finished this drawing that's been sitting for nearly half a year.  Gosh, it's been awhile...


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 15, 2006)

That's a drawing? What materials did you use?


----------



## Youngun (Nov 15, 2006)

Yeah whatever kind of crayons you used, I want a pack of 'em!


----------



## BoblyBill (Nov 17, 2006)

My crayons are my Canon EOS Elan II...


----------



## Michaelaw (Dec 16, 2006)

Well....If I could draw like that, I wouldn't need my camera. I mean I' looking at at the image and my brain's goin "Drawing...Nah...Can't be...Can it?...Nah"

If you drew that, I suggest that life laid you off so you would have time to get busy earning money with your gift of talent


----------

